# Where to fish from a kayak



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

Iv just purchased a new kayak and was wondering where to go and try it out. I want to try fishing on what iv heard called grass flats for reds and specks. Any help would be appreciated, until now Iv been stuck on a peer. Also, what bait produces best, Iv heard a jig head and white grub and sprimp on a Carolina rig. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

read the report section and you will find the anwsers


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey pm me I am always out and about. I live in Milton and either go to a few spots in the bay by the house or paddle a few miles out and hook up on bigger fish in the gulf.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

I like to launch from shore line and fish around those grass flats..


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> read the report section and you will find the anwsers


I doubt reading report section will help any. Its rare someone will tell you where they are fishing and none of those reports will help a kayaker find where to launch a yak.


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey send me a PM and I'll be happy to give you some advice Ive got a kayak and I fish that area alot


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Rover2cool said:


> I doubt reading report section will help any. Its rare someone will tell you where they are fishing and none of those reports will help a kayaker find where to launch a yak.


Yup i guess your right! But hey look what i found in about 5 min with a little research on the "Inshore Reports" all of those you can launch close to there and fish and there is alot of fish on the way to those spots and in the area.....but hey what do i know

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/santa-rosa-sound-fishing-117547/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/capt-brant-fishing-report-117738/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/naval-oaks-grass-beds-118165/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/big-lagoon-5-16-12-a-118069/


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah what do you know? Santa Rosa sound. Big lagoon. Do you know how big those bodies of waters are? Dont think that helps him find a launch site much. The guy doest even know what grass flats are. Instead of easily replying to him and tell him a quick tip, you go tell him search it him self. You must be that guy when someone ask for directions and you know the answer but you say "Go buy a map and look it up" Yeah... Must be...Man... you got a history of being a dick huh? Dont be mad cause you got screwed in the past.. I mean look at your post and profile page. Just another grumpy old man that discovered internet. But whatever Not going to sit here and go back and forth with a guy that has Charley Sheen as an icon. Troll.



fisheye48 said:


> Yup i guess your right! But hey look what i found in about 5 min with a little research on the "Inshore Reports" all of those you can launch close to there and fish and there is alot of fish on the way to those spots and in the area.....but hey what do i know
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/santa-rosa-sound-fishing-117547/
> 
> ...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

You know how many launches are on Santa rosa sound? I can think of 4 off the top of my head and all have docks less than 100yds from them that have grass in between them. Big lagoon has 3 that's not including Johnson's beach. Your right I'm just a troll that doesn't know anything about the area. There are thousands of threads on here that are of people asking where to go, what to use, and reports on inshore fishing and people are lazy and don't use the search function or read some reports and do some homework. He'll there was 2 threads today asking the same thing


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Rover2cool said:


> I doubt reading report section will help any. Its rare someone will tell you where they are fishing and none of those reports will help a kayaker find where to launch a yak.


The report section is there just for that reason most people do tell what bait the used and where they fished , I do in my reports . Very few people will say exactly where they fished but will give the general area . Part of the fun is finding the fish .. 
OP,
This link will help with where one can launch
most boat ramps will have an area near by where you can launch a kayak. I dont launch on the boat ramps since they can get get hectic . A safe bet is to fish those docks with soft plastic or gulp rigged weedless. Keep an eye out for deeper hole near the docks

http://www.gibbons-realty.com/gulf-breeze/parks.html

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bigjohn I dont know where you are located but most counties will have a website with the boat ramps . google your countys boat ramp here are too many to list.

You will have better response posting your kayak questions in the kayak sections . Very helpful group of people.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Loki (Apr 15, 2012)

Santa rosa - http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/parks/boatramp.html
Okaloosa - http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_parks_list.html
Escambia - http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/PublicWorks/BoatRamps.html

Those are the boat ones there are a lot of better places to launch kayaks but without location of yaker locals of those places wont know to post


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

"Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Loki said:


> Santa rosa - http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/parks/boatramp.html
> Okaloosa - http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_parks_list.html
> Escambia - http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/PublicWorks/BoatRamps.html
> 
> Those are the boat ones there are a lot of better places to launch kayaks but without location of yaker locals of those places wont know to post


Now, that is what I am talking about!! Great information that I did not know about. Saved these links to my favorites! Thanks.:thumbup:


----------

